# Teryx or Prowler?



## Himark (Jun 14, 2012)

My good buddy owns a kawi/cat/honda/yammie store. po0 and doo are out unfortunately.

which of the 2?

using primarily for trail riding/hunting. no serious mud boggin and no real drag racing. i need storage/comfort/reliability

any insight is welcomed.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

The Rex is pretty comfortable.. but has a fixed steering wheel, and if I remember correctly, the Prowler has a tilt??? For what you are using it for I think both would probably be sufficient and you'd be happy either way. But I'm a kawi fan so, I say Teryx. I love mine so far. Except for the foot pedal it sucks so you'll have to mod that but its a cheap & easy mod.


----------



## onebadcummin (Apr 15, 2012)

go for the teryx cheaper otd and endless upgrades


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Yes the prowler does have tilt steering and power steering. Unless you get the 1000 Prowler the Teryx will have more power. The Prowler has more cargo space in the bed and a big storage compartment under the hood. It also has a 2" reciever hitch on the front and back to do work with. And it's geared lower too. You really can't go wrong with either machine if you're just gonna trail ride with it.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

^ BUT BUT... The TeRyx LE has cup holders!! :rockn: lol The KITTY probbaly does too though, I have no idea.


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

HAHA Yeah it does !!!


----------



## onebadcummin (Apr 15, 2012)

number one selling feature lol


----------

